# Help with J0696 (Ceftriaxone)



## soprano (Aug 30, 2010)

Help, please... The nurse marked Ceftrixone on the superbill. I found the CPT code 
(J0696), my question is... is there a specific injection code or administration code for this?


----------



## cmcgarry (Aug 30, 2010)

This is administered either IV or IM, so you should query the nurse and/or provider as to how it was administered.  You will also need the dosage; J0696 is 250 mg, so if, let's say, 500 mg was given, you would use 2 units.


----------



## soprano (Aug 30, 2010)

It was 250mg administered IM.


----------



## cmcgarry (Aug 30, 2010)

Then your administration is 96372 and the unit on J0696 is one (1).  If was also an E/M, the admin and E/M would be bundled together unless the E/M is a significant, separately identifiable service, in which case you could use modifier 25 on the E/M. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## soprano (Aug 30, 2010)

It does. Thank you so much!


----------

